# New Years eve builds



## Arthster (31/12/14)

Firstly happy new year everyone. 

Ok so back to the topic at hand. Instead of taking the entire collection out I just want one or two rigs that I can vape on into the new year. so I decided. I will build one with ump and one with not so much. 

1. lazy vape, is a duel coil Plume veil with 1.4ohm. Nice and cool and plenty flavor. 

​

2 Grumpy vape is a little more aggressive 1 ohm Tugboat to mist the new year in... looking at the coils she has been having a few shots before the party started... 

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/12/14)

These are the 2 I'm rocking.

0.66 on the Hobo and 0.31 on the Mephisto

If I get a rush of blood, i might rebuild the Little Boy, for some serious clouds.

Some thing like this. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom (31/12/14)

Crap...I missed my window playing with the new mod so I'll be sticking with the 1.2 Ohm in the Lemo and the 1.4 Ohm in the Taifun. They maybe be days old but I just rewicked them so they feel like brand new  Some Happy Holidays in the Lemo (because yuuuum) and a DIY peppermint in the Taifun for that freshness 

Have a great New Years Eve everyone and vape responsibly - if you're drinking, hold on tight to your mod and don't operate heavy machinery (including vehicles) 

I'll do this now, because I may not be around to do it at the right time 

10...9...8...7...6...5...4...3...2...1...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## qball (31/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Crap...I missed my window playing with the new mod so I'll be sticking with the 1.2 Ohm in the Lemo and the 1.4 Ohm in the Taifun. They maybe be days old but I just rewicked them so they feel like brand new  Some Happy Holidays in the Lemo (because yuuuum) and a DIY peppermint in the Taifun for that freshness
> 
> Have a great New Years Eve everyone and vape responsibly - if you're drinking, hold on tight to your mod and don't operate heavy machinery (including vehicles)
> 
> ...



Dude off topic but do you mind posting your Lemo build? I'm not quite getting it right, better vape than most clearo's but not even close to my nautilus in terms of flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/12/14)

The mephistos next coil when I tire of the current one.

First attempt at a lazy Clapton coil. 24g with 28 &26g wrapped around it. Wrapped 6 times around a 2.4mm screw driver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## qball (31/12/14)

That looks awesome bud! How does it vape?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/12/14)

no idea yet, just wrapped it, will vape it in the morning


----------



## free3dom (31/12/14)

qball said:


> Dude off topic but do you mind posting your Lemo build? I'm not quite getting it right, better vape than most clearo's but not even close to my nautilus in terms of flavour.



Lucky for you, I actually posted a picture of my current coil+wick setup here 

This latest one was experimental, but it turned out great - very good flavour + vapor production...I could have (and probably should have) shaved one or two wraps off of that one (1.4 is a bit higher than I prefer), or just used 26G instead (but I'm out) 

As soon as I have some time I will do a dual coil build on the Lemo (which I have been dying to give a try for a while now) and post it up too - flavour on my dual coil 1.0 Ohm kayfun build is through the roof - so I'm guessing it's going to be even more insane on the Lemo (where I'll aim for around 0.8 Ohm)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (31/12/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> View attachment 18562
> 
> 
> The mephistos next coil when I tire of the current one.
> ...



Insane Clapton bud...very awesomeness

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## qball (31/12/14)

@free3dom thanks replied there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (31/12/14)

That coil looks like some serious business. but shouldn't there be bit bull attached to one end?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (1/1/15)

@free3dom, I need to chat to you about the duel coil build on the Kayfun. I am a little mind fluffed about hooking two coils up. If you dont mind could you send me some pics as well. 

Question I have does it matter if the coil legs touch each other like on a two post parallel build?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (1/1/15)

Arthster said:


> @free3dom, I need to chat to you about the duel coil build on the Kayfun. I am a little mind fluffed about hooking two coils up. If you dont mind could you send me some pics as well.
> 
> Question I have does it matter if the coil legs touch each other like on a two post parallel build?



The legs are supposed to touch and in fact I twirled them together for my kayfun build...you can see it here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (1/1/15)

free3dom said:


> The legs are supposed to touch and in fact I twirled them together for my kayfun build...you can see it here



I am definitely giving that a go when one of the kayfuns is empty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (2/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I am definitely giving that a go when one of the kayfuns is empty



Go for it  

It's an amazing flavour journey...I'm still itching to do a dual on the Lemo as that will likely be insane for clouds + flavour. 

Just a quick note, if you have it, I'd recommend using 30G kanthal instead of the 28G I used as the ramp time is a bit long with 28G. However, I still have that exact build on my Kayfun (it was in "storage" ) and I vaped it yesterday at higher power (30-35W) on the new mod and it was insanely good, so if you do go with 28G, just fire it higher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (2/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Go for it
> 
> It's an amazing flavour journey...I'm still itching to do a dual on the Lemo as that will likely be insane for clouds + flavour.
> 
> Just a quick note, if you have it, I'd recommend using 30G kanthal instead of the 28G I used as the ramp time is a bit long with 28G. However, I still have that exact build on my Kayfun (it was in "storage" ) and I vaped it yesterday at higher power (30-35W) on the new mod and it was insanely good, so if you do go with 28G, just fire it higher



Yeah I noticed that the ramp is pretty slow. I was running it on the IPV most of the day at about 30W.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (2/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Yeah I noticed that the ramp is pretty slow. I was running it on the IPV most of the day at about 30W.



That'll do it


----------

